# Repost: If you had the money right now...



## soundgardener75 (Jul 5, 2010)

Since I'm new here, I kinda wanna get everyone's idea about this topic that surely gets asked time to time.

Say you had the money to buy the guitar you've always wanted, old and new, what would it be?

I've always wanted a Yamaha SG/SBG. That was almost my first guitar, but we couldn't afford it at the time, and I really, really wished we had. That would've been with me until this very day.

Of course you can post more, and indeed I have more guitars that I've always wanted, but let's hear yours.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 5, 2010)

FIrst off, wanted to say, p-rails = win. Good to see someone who uses one! The other guitarist in my band uses one and it sounds excellent. Also, I see you're from Orange County as well! Hello local person! 

Anywho, a guitar I've always wanted (not a standard but oh well) is an agile interceptor 27 scale silverburst. It's priced well below what the quality is, but for a guy who has no job, it's still rather expensive. One day though...
Another thing I've always wanted is one of these Agile Harm 1 Nat Ash at RondoMusic.com

Yeah, I'm kind of a rondomusic whore. I love those agiles...
I also want one of those HR giger Ibanez's. Those are insane.


----------



## SPBY (Jul 5, 2010)

Washburn Wm526. hopefully gonna be able to get one within the year. gotta pay for that damned college tuition but... hopefully


----------



## Hosenbugler (Jul 5, 2010)

If I could go out right now and buy any guitar I wanted, money no object, it'd be an Ibanez RG1421FMBB, and I'd switch out the pickups for a DiMarzio Crunch Lab/Liquifire set.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 5, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> FIrst off, wanted to say, p-rails = win. Good to see someone who uses one! The other guitarist in my band uses one and it sounds excellent. Also, I see you're from Orange County as well! Hello local person!
> 
> Anywho, a guitar I've always wanted (not a standard but oh well) is an agile interceptor 27 scale silverburst. It's priced well below what the quality is, but for a guy who has no job, it's still rather expensive. One day though...
> Another thing I've always wanted is one of these Agile Harm 1 Nat Ash at RondoMusic.com
> ...



Hello fellow OC dude! Yes, the P-Rails had been the missing link for the quest of my own sound. Highly recommended! I'd love to try those Alnico 8 on the new P-Rails Hot.

SPBY: Yeah, college tuition is a bitch, but at least you're getting ahead with a college degree. I thought someone was selling/trading that guitar on the Classifieds here...

Hosenbugler: That pickup set is gonna be amazing on that guitar! Did you want that particular blue one? It looks nice!


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been saving since the beginning of March to buy my dream guitar the Ibanez J. Custom RG8570 PA (I dont know how to imbed the image so I'll add as an attachment.) I'm ready to buy as soon as it comes in stock again..


----------



## Murmel (Jul 5, 2010)

This baby, but with a different colour and 24 frets. The shape is.. so... awesome.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 5, 2010)

Murmel said:


> This baby, but with a different colour and 24 frets. The shape is.. so... awesome.



Oh wow. 

Is that for real? I haven't checked the ESP website as of late. Maybe now I should.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 5, 2010)

MY era Steinberger GM7TA in trans blue.

Newburgh Steinberger GM1TA, GM5TA black

Steinberger GS7TA

Steinberger GL4TA

And about a dozen customs


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 5, 2010)

Oni carbon fiber multiscale 8.


----------



## Hosenbugler (Jul 5, 2010)

soundgardener75 said:


> Hosenbugler: That pickup set is gonna be amazing on that guitar! Did you want that particular blue one? It looks nice!



Yeah man, it looks amazing. I've been GASing after a really awesome flamed blue or purple fixed-bridge RG.

Well, my ideal guitar right now would be an S570BWH with a fixed bridge, but they don't make those.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 5, 2010)

This exact guitar with a mahogany body and Suhr Aldrich pickups.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 5, 2010)

soundgardener75 said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Is that for real? I haven't checked the ESP website as of late. Maybe now I should.


It's not on the American/European website. That guitar is the signature guitar of Die from Dir En Grey, thus, it is only available on the Japanese website among a shitload of other awesome guitars that aren't on the AM/EU page.

ESP | Artist Series


----------



## Arterial (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 5, 2010)

For 6 strings I'd have to get a PRS of somekind, probably a custom 24.


----------



## Phlegethon (Jul 5, 2010)

this would be a tough choice . . .I have a few on the list that would be rather hard to decide on. the wish list would be as follows: 

RG 8427Z 
RG1527M or MZ. . either would be fine 
RGD2127
RG1421
RG2228

don't forsee a need to do anything to them besides change strings . . as long as my future ibanezes don't have INF's or PSND's then they're actually good enough to leave stock IMO, although I might invest in a set of X series for the 2228. already have an emg'd guitar


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 5, 2010)

RGA121




Esp Maverick




Kramer Nightswan




Jackson Fusion 




Suhr Classic




Tom Anderson Cobra






Edited for Pics


----------



## dpm (Jul 5, 2010)

Guitar-wise I can't think of anything, but I'd grab a few nice amps if I had the cash.

Dave Friedman Marsha
Fortin Meathead
Fryette Pitbull Hundred/CLX or Ultralead
and an AxeFX for good measure


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2010)

dpm said:


> Guitar-wise I can't think of anything, but I'd grab a few nice amps if I had the cash.
> 
> Dave Friedman Marsha
> Fortin Meathead
> ...



You sir have good taste in amps. I would eventually like to have a Fortin Meathead and a Fortin Natas 

On the guitar front I've got a couple of things potentially in the works... we'll see what happens


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 5, 2010)

Moneys no object? I would order a custom shop ESP. 

Or snag one of those anniversary swirl 7 strings from Ibanez. 

I am actually content with my guitars, and the fairly inexpensive guitars that I am currently considering though. 

Happiness = Contentment


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gibson Les Paul Custom











probably the most unlikely guitar for a black metal guitar player to use, but theres just something about them...


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 5, 2010)

you get rep for this thread. but i would love to have a 2HBT Flaxwood Rautia in greenburst


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 5, 2010)

Theres 3 shapes that Ive always wanted but somewhat grew out of. For my 2nd six string (the non-hollow one), I kinda wanna get one, for rock/metal.. Between the Mockingbird, Stealth and Kelly..

Look how hot this is, despite it being a BC Rich..






The idea, is to get a Carvin Neckthru blank, Maple with SS frets, and build a Mockingbird shape on it myself. Least, if I had money. Someday though! It'd be badass.

Of course.. I'll show my real dream guitars right now.. stuff that isnt custom/made up in my head.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great replies from everyone so far! I'm glad to see such positive responses, enough to NOT elicit GAS suggestions as opposed to something you've REALLY wanted.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a really interesting thread, so far everyone has posted wicked guitars and it's cool to see each other's dream guitars..


----------



## bluffalo (Jul 5, 2010)

way too many on the list.

I want a jp6 and a jp7
Parker Fly "Stealth"
Ibanez Jem777SK , Jem77FP, UV777GR, UV7PWH, UV swirl reissue, rg 565, JPM1, rg1077xl..........
One of those new gibson studio 50's tributes.... probably the only gibson i'd ever buy



and for the ridiculous money :
A Ken Parker Archtop (I'd have to be a multimillionaire to "have the money" to throw away for that)
An ESP custom like devin townsend's old 7 with the cockstock


----------



## littlephil (Jul 5, 2010)

EBMM JP7 in Candy Red. I'm actually ordering it soon


----------



## dpm (Jul 6, 2010)

bluffalo said:


> and for the ridiculous money :
> A Ken Parker Archtop (I'd have to be a multimillionaire to "have the money" to throw away for that)



Hell yeah. If we're talking serious cash a Parker Archtop and an open check to Somogyi to do wtf he felt like.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 6, 2010)

6Christ6Denied6 said:


> Gibson Les Paul Custom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here! Except I'd get a historic 68 reissue  OMFG the neck on those things


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 6, 2010)

wow there are some sweet guitars here...

i would deff buy a custom ESP specs:

Horizon body style (mahogany body)
neck thru (mahogany neck)
25.5 scale neck with ebony fretboard (24 frets) with horizon "tear drop" head stock with flag inlays (neck radius 16" neck)
TonePros string thru body
no binding, just spalted maple top (or other natural wood with satin finish)
bone nut and locking sperzel tuners
and blackout pups or jb and jazz with three way switch


----------



## Rogueleader (Jul 6, 2010)

6Christ6Denied6 said:


> Gibson Les Paul Custom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shitloads of black metal players use gibson les pauls. Infernus and Euronymous to name a few.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 6, 2010)

A Suhr Modern with ultralight mahogany body, the sexiest flame top the world has ever seen, a 24 fret maple neck, black dot inlays, Bareknuckle Nailbombs and a Wilkinson trem. tuned to drop B.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 6, 2010)

Amfisound custom, by far. Gives me Uber GAS each time I visit the website


----------



## pink freud (Jul 6, 2010)

Vigier Surfreter. I can afford one, but not in good conscience.


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow.. Money no object ? I'd snag another Schecter Blackjack and a Loomis fixed bridge. Then an Axe FX and a nice power amp with two cabs of some variety.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably one of the Adrian Belew Parkers. Or just a regular Fly Deluxe in tangerine orange, I don't need all the shit on it I just like the color.

I also really want to try one of the Washburn RR copies with the Parker-ish fretboard/frets to compare it to my RR1.


----------



## thefpb2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Eastman El Rey 7

Ibanez RGD2127Z

and this monster most of all:
http://a706.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/79/l_7ea77ff57be3927f6af4d56cbcd70751.jpg

currently my dream guitar, i really like this thread, fine idea my friend


----------



## Murmel (Jul 6, 2010)

Chiba666 said:


> Amfisound custom, by far. Gives me Uber GAS each time I visit the website


That Rhoads looks like something Devries might have done


----------



## cubo (Jul 6, 2010)

John 5 tele  really interesting guitar


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 6, 2010)

Conklin sidewinder, with a buck eye burl top.


----------



## tian (Jul 6, 2010)

Would definitely have to go for an Anderson Drop Top with a fixed bridge or possibly a Tyler Studio Elite HD with a nice shmear or psychadelic puke finish.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus TAT Special in Transparent Dark Rose Quilt.


----------



## indieguitarist (Jul 6, 2010)

If I had the money, I'd get my own Custom Shop Charvel guitar. I'd like tiger stripes with black and purple stripes as the finish. 24 frets, rosewood fretboard. I'd never let that baby down.


----------



## thraxil (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I *have* the Parker Stealth which would've been my response to this question for quite a while. 

So now the object of supreme lust is an Oni Carbon-8 (with a neck pickup added). Since that's an ERG and this question is in the "standard guitars" category, I guess I'd say a Parker Artist Fly (the sitka spruce body one) or a Vigier, or a nice ESP Horizon. In reality, if I were dead set on getting another 6 and money wasn't an option, I'd probably just find a good luthier and go all custom.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 7, 2010)

And


----------



## shred_sentinel (Jul 7, 2010)

Headless Horseman Custom GM


----------



## jymellis (Jul 7, 2010)

i would like this, but this is the only ONE 






ill post them tomorrow looks like ill have to photobucket everything lol.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2010)

'59 Gibson Les Paul Goldtop


----------



## jymellis (Jul 7, 2010)

/\

my first electric was a 69 in the same exact finish  hated it lol

ill just list my wanted and post pics tomorrow.i got my rghrg1 so thats off the list.

i would really like the steve vais uv7 that had the dissapearing green pyramids)
but i cant have that cuz he has the only 1 so id really like a green dot uni.
then id also like a jem. really like the lochness green one.
then lasty also another wish that i can never fullfill cuz there is only 1, is gravy's (dave felton-mushroomhead) green and purple iby 7 lacs.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2010)

Hate...it?!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 7, 2010)

MFB said:


> Hate...it?!


 
it wasnt the guitar it was me buddy  the guitar was awesome for a paul. but i dont like pauls  i traded it for a rg550 when i was 16 not knowing what it was worth. i loved the rg550, but if i had sold it for what it was worth. i coulda bought a couple 550s and a jem or 2, i didnt know it. and it was before the internet, so as a teen in ohio at the time. with only 2 or 3 music stores around and everyone wanting to rip you off. you never really had a way to find out what it was worth especially as a teen that has been eyein that 550 for a while


----------



## -One- (Jul 7, 2010)

Fully loaded Ernie Ball MusicMan JP7, but not a BFR. I much prefer the forearm contour on the regular one.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 7, 2010)

@Key_Maker THANK You for reminding me of PRS, I'd definitely dig some money to burn on a Tremonti in black and through some BKPs in it.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ibanez Jem, Has always been, Just might always be...Well until one day maybe ha


----------



## screamindaemon (Jul 7, 2010)

PRS single cut hollow body


----------



## Bren (Jul 7, 2010)

if i had the money i would get a Gretsch White Falcon! Since i knew enough about guitars to dream about one, its been that guitar. 
Gretsch® Guitars and Basses


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 8, 2010)

If I had THE MONEY right now, the first thing on my list would be a new PC rig for recording and gaming purposes. 

Then... this: 






and a powered one of these cute lil guys:






and finally, an all rosewood neck EBMM JP7, I believe this picture is of HighGain's?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Antimatter (Jul 8, 2010)

Vicer that looks like a really nice guitar!
If I had the money, I would totally buy a blackmachine B6


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh heck yeah man! A burl top, fanned fret, Blackmachine 7 would be insane!

That's a PRS Private Stock Singlecut by the way. 
Goes for around $10k


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 8, 2010)

Not usually a fan of "UBER METAL BLACK BLACK BLACK" guitar but this is just the fucking SHIT, .....!


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 9, 2010)

Axe FX Ultra. Bar none.

And a blackdroid 30" 7 string. Oh no, don't make me consider my ever increasing GAS list!

A Parker fly mojo, a Suhr tele, vht 2/90/2, vader 4x12, orange 4x12, a bernie rico slimline, your mother, a PRS Mushok baritone, an Ibanez AJ307ECE, and this:


----------



## Harry (Jul 9, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Axe FX Ultra. Bar none.
> 
> And a blackdroid 30" 7 string. Oh no, don't make me consider my ever increasing GAS list!
> 
> A Parker fly mojo, a Suhr tele, vht 2/90/2, vader 4x12, orange 4x12, a bernie rico slimline, your mother, a PRS Mushok baritone, an Ibanez AJ307ECE, and this:



That archtop is fucking HOT.
And that's saying something, because I don't usually go for those kinda semi hollow body type electrics (correct me if that's not exactly what it is though)


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 9, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> Oh heck yeah man! A burl top, fanned fret, Blackmachine 7 would be insane!



Yes. I'd have to go with a fanned swamp ash/ebony Blackmachine 7 string (Does he make those?). I guess it would be called an F7.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 9, 2010)

IF i had the money it would be going towards a Carbon fibre Oni 8 string, and a proper recording/gaming/graphics PC setup... But, alas, I _don't_ have the money


----------



## Murmel (Jul 9, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks the Petrucci guitars look like crap?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to, and either it'll grow on you or it won't but it definitely grew on me and I think they're hot as all hayell. Can't remember if they grew on me more before or after I played one though. You seriously have to give one a try. Most comfortably axe I've played that I can remember.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 9, 2010)

For amps, I'd have to pick between:
Mesa Road King
Dave Friedman Marsha 
Bogner Uberschall
Hughes & Kettner Triamp


For guitars, a PRS Custom 24 10-top would do it for me. Choosing a color would be extremely hard though. 
These are some of my favorite finishes:


----------



## Murmel (Jul 9, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> I used to, and either it'll grow on you or it won't but it definitely grew on me and I think they're hot as all hayell. Can't remember if they grew on me more before or after I played one though. You seriously have to give one a try. Most comfortably axe I've played that I can remember.


All I can say is, good luck for me getting to try one in my country 

Edit: I just checked for stores that have it here in Sweden, the one I found cost.... Prepare yourself...

_*$6100*_

 I truly live in a retarded country...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 9, 2010)

(Pic just for model reference) 

Custom BC Rich Draco.

Major changes include:
Mahogany body and neck with maple cap
Thicker body
Mercury logo at 12th
just a 3 way switch (neck bridge kill)
Double pierced left horn on headstock
White neck binding


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 9, 2010)

And for my dream amp(or preamp/poweramp combo)...


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (Jul 9, 2010)

I want two of these. A faithful recreation of "The Black Strat" in it's classic 70's state, and the new custom shop model. I give you, my holy grail...


----------



## Hosenbugler (Jul 9, 2010)

^ Completely agree. Gilmour's Black Strat is my guitar Holy Grail as well.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Oni carbon fiber multiscale 8.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 9, 2010)

Daggorath said:


>



Holy carp. That's a Matt Raines? Wow, that's gorgeous.


----------



## FACTORY (Jul 11, 2010)

Ohh yeah, in a second. 

Its the only ESP that has the specs I love right now.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 11, 2010)

My avatar. That aside, a Ran Cruiser 8, a couple of Vai models (the new JEM, the DNA Uni, and the clear Uni with the lights in), or maybe a Nevborn custom eight with concrete-grey finish and a single Lundgren M8 in the bridge... >_>


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jul 11, 2010)

a thin 29 fret 8ightstring h-s-h with floyd 
as for the rest of the specs, still undecided but somting like that


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jul 11, 2010)

FACTORY said:


> Ohh yeah, in a second.
> 
> Its the only ESP that has the specs I love right now.


  wow 

that is nice


----------



## lava (Jul 12, 2010)

dpm said:


> Guitar-wise I can't think of anything, but I'd grab a few nice amps if I had the cash.



Well of _course _you would be all taken care of in the guitar department! 

I on the other hand, if I had an unlimited budget, would purchase an Oni sixer as my dream guitar! Stupid reality/children/finances.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 12, 2010)

Zemaitis




TEYE:





Carvin CT6 KOA






Jackson KV2:





Jackson RR1t





godin 5th avenue:





and Luna Trinity





and brodericks guitar:


----------



## Johnmar (Jun 14, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> (Pic just for model reference)
> 
> Custom BC Rich Draco.
> 
> ...



interested on a BC Rich Spalted maple Ironbird?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 14, 2012)

For me it would be either a JPXI7 or a Suhr Guthrie sig.


----------



## Johnmar (Jun 14, 2012)

If I had the money I would buy A Daemoness Cimmerian 7 string with the most fancy and expensive woods-electronics-hardware etc.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jun 14, 2012)

an original lead paint LP silverburst


----------



## Johnmar (Jun 14, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> (Pic just for model reference)
> 
> Custom BC Rich Draco.
> 
> ...



interested on a BC Rich Spalted maple Ironbird?


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure on specs or models yet (I like variety a lot), but right now I'm gassing for a Caparison, a Mayones and perhaps a Blackmachine.


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 14, 2012)

These 3


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 14, 2012)

Jackson SL2HT, in Snow White:






Jackson KV2T, also in Snow White:






Fender Baritone Telecaster:






Fender Jaguarillo:






ESP Crying Star Rebel:


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 14, 2012)

PRS Custom 24
Angry Larry or purple quilt 10 top, gold hardware

or 

Ibanez Jem 10th Anniversary





or

Ibanez RG PR1










or

Ibanez J Custom RG8420ZD PA


----------



## broj15 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fender Jazz bass 24






And then I'd probably have my RGD2127z refinished in desert yellow similar to this:






and for a 6 string I'll take a Fender Telecaster deluxe '72 reissue:


----------



## gunch (Jun 14, 2012)

A JP6


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 14, 2012)

There have been a ton of ibby's. I think this (from a recent thread) is at the top of my list, but it's probably never going to happen.






I can haz??????????


----------



## Jakke (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd spec out a new RAN six-string.
Ash body
Unfinished ovangkol neck 
Ebony fretboard
Invader shape body+head
Custom 5 bridge p-up
Jazz neck p-up
Pro Alnico II single middle p-up
Schaller Hannes bridge
Locking M6 tuners
Dark red stain finish on the body

One day my love, one day....


And get a Bogner 20th anniversary Shiva...


----------



## Nicki (Jun 15, 2012)

There was an american made version of this that i wish i could have afforded...


----------



## PettyThief (Jun 15, 2012)

A first run Gibson Explorer.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 15, 2012)

Benedetto 7 string of some variety
Emerald X10 7 or 8 string
Something from Rick Toone
Or a CS Schecter 007


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 15, 2012)

This exact guitar... First time I played one some years ago I wanted one but have never had the money to get one. I love a nice wood top but sometimes a guitar in flat black just looks fucking cool and this is one of them.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 15, 2012)

Suhr.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 15, 2012)

A Daemoness replica of this with the skull and everything actually inlaid






And a seven string version of either this or a v


----------

